# Over under scope mounts



## rescuenut10 (Jan 11, 2009)

I would like to know if anybody has any thoughts about using over-under scope mounts. I hunt in a area where the deer can come in as close 10yds. and picking up the deer in the scope is tough. I would like to be able to use the iron sights for close ups and the scope for longer shots. :beer:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

It isn't the ideal. It gives a bad cheek weld. It magnifies the parallax problem too. On a 30-30 out to 100-150 yards it wouldn't matter that much, but if you are thinking a decent cartridge with long range abiility I would go with a 1.5 x 6 scope with normal mounts


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

They suck, the scope gets mounted way to high and affects your cheek weld, which will affect your accuracy on longer shots. I agree with striped1, a better option would be a lower powered scope, 1.5x6, or 2.5x8, somewhere in that range.

huntin1


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Stay away from them!! If you are frequently having deer come in at less than 10 yards, you may want to look into a bayonet. :lol:


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

they do work, and do what they were made to do
But they were kinda made back when, scopes( not all) were not made as well as they are today( still cheap scopes out there too)
but they were made so if something , like fog, happened to your scope, you could still shoot.
they are not user friendly to the shooter, making it harder to shoot well,so i would advise against them
spend your money on good leupold, weaver, or some other top line set of base and rings, and you will be happier!
Unless you like to shoot open sights more than the scope, then I would say buy them, and use the scope as the back up!
Also, milliet used to make a set of rings, that had open sights on top of the scope,
if you really wanted both sights, I would look for these!


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

You may give some thought to mounting a low power extended eye relief scope, with standard rings. I think you'll be much happier than having that lingering question on your mind, when the focus should be on the Game your hunting. Another option, maybe less expensive, would be to go to a quality open sight set-up.


----------

